
ProtonVPN now officially supports watching Netflix from certain servers - kobayashi
https://protonvpn.com/support/watch-netflix-with-vpn/
======
kobayashi
This is the first VPN provider to seem to have secured official access to
Netflix via a VPN server.

The offering is limited to the upper-tier paid plans.

It's unclear to me how such an offering was secured, as Netflix has yet to
comment on the news.

~~~
eugeniub
It doesn't sound like it's official. Maybe ProtonVPN is just the first
provider to be taking active measures to evade Netflix blockades.

